# PREMADE raw diet ?



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi all what are your thoughts on premade raw diet? i am thinking about changing to premade barf diet by barfworld or ian billinghurst (BARF is my preference, i tried pmr and my dog has liver disease now... :*( my dad says he is sure its because i stopped giving vegetables and you know what maybe hes right. I think the pmr diet is only for people who CAN offer their dogs a wide variety of meat and organs . which i cannot ) ANYWAY not only that but i am always like oh we dont have those bones in japan oh we dont have those organs in japan oh is my dogs diet balanced?? oh i cant find this what can i do?? like seriously its like mission impossible to have a good ''Variety'' of organs bones ect in japan. And it turns out its actually much less expensive (and obviously a lot less work and stress ) to buy premade then to buy all the ingredients. And a lot of people have told me: if you cant do the diet right dont do it at all. 
i think i would have to give chicken wings sometimes so they use their teeth of course 
my dogs are small btw 
Also should i get one type of meat or combo? like they have beef chicken kangaroo lamb or they have combination
i think this is the best way to go for me... so many things are unavailable in japan just wondering about the veggies though, do they still have nutrients when they're frozen?
any advice is appreciated thank you so much!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I think most have lots of unnecesary ingredients, in the way of plant matter.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Murph has been on premade formulas for over a year now and is doing the best he ever has  No more ear infections, coat is great, stools are mostly great and he loves it.

I use Northwest Naturals mostly, which is about 15% fruit/veggie and the rest is meat/bone/organ. This seems to be the formula he does best on. He also gets Nature's Variety if my friend gives it to me, he does well on that one also. I also give him some green tripe every now and then. 

I personally like rotating. I have different formulas in my freezer right now: turkey, chicken/salmon, bison, and some Nature's Variety venison, and I just grab whatever tickles my fancy that feeding and he gets it, so he's getting a good variety, and I think that is good for him as well. Even though the premades are formulated to be complete and balanced, so, I could just feed (for example) the turkey one for the rest of his life, I think variety is the spice of life


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Is this the dog who ate the leaves from a poisonous plant earlier this year?

I have not seen Dr. Billinghurst's BARF World food mentioned as being as one of the best. Hopefully, those with pre-made experience will come along to give their opinions. You will need to balance what is biologically appropriate with what she can tolerate due to the liver disease. This may mean trying several foods to find what is best for her. Reading the reviews at Dogfoodadvisor may be a good starting point.
Raw Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Advisor

How is she doing today?


----------



## kelii (Aug 18, 2012)

I think the BARF diet is OK. It's a good way to add variety if you can't get a lot of different meats. I was going to feed it, but preparing the veggies is too much work for me. Instead, I just give eggs, yogurt, kefir and healthy table scraps once in a while.


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

BeagleCountry said:


> Is this the dog who ate the leaves from a poisonous plant earlier this year?
> 
> I have not seen Dr. Billinghurst's BARF World food mentioned as being as one of the best. Hopefully, those with pre-made experience will come along to give their opinions. You will need to balance what is biologically appropriate with what she can tolerate due to the liver disease. This may mean trying several foods to find what is best for her. Reading the reviews at Dogfoodadvisor may be a good starting point.
> Raw Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Advisor
> ...


Yes it is the same dog my 10year old australian silky terrier i also have a 1year old havanese
She is doing good, she is acting normal not sick currently i am feeding her rice,chicken,cottage cheese,vegetables,egg and milk thistle in 3 meals a day... 


meggels said:


> Murph has been on premade formulas for over a year now and is doing the best he ever has  No more ear infections, coat is great, stools are mostly great and he loves it.
> 
> I use Northwest Naturals mostly, which is about 15% fruit/veggie and the rest is meat/bone/organ. This seems to be the formula he does best on. He also gets Nature's Variety if my friend gives it to me, he does well on that one also. I also give him some green tripe every now and then.
> 
> I personally like rotating. I have different formulas in my freezer right now: turkey, chicken/salmon, bison, and some Nature's Variety venison, and I just grab whatever tickles my fancy that feeding and he gets it, so he's getting a good variety, and I think that is good for him as well. Even though the premades are formulated to be complete and balanced, so, I could just feed (for example) the turkey one for the rest of his life, I think variety is the spice of life


do you give any RMB's? 


I think i am going to do pre made. On his site it says to feed 1 part patty and 1 part RMB. At least then i wont be worried about if theyre getting everything they need since its already in the patty however he has no fish oil or fish packs so i am gonna supplement salmon oil 
But what i found interesting and dont know if its right is his kangaroo pre made ( BARF Products )
it says Dr. B’s kangaroo BARF is practically fat free.This makes Dr. B’s Roo BARF highly valuable to any cat or dog that has a problem such as pancreatitis or obesity, or any other problem, which requires a balanced low fat diet.. Combined with appropriate supplementation, Dr. B’s Roo BARF often proves highly valuable for dogs with a wide range of disease problems. and ''Many dogs require no more than a switch to Dr. B’s BARF in 
order to show a dramatic improvement in health. However, 
dogs with problems such as Liver, Kidney, Pancreatic Disease and Cancer usually require extra vegetable material, 
sometimes with less fat. ''
Do you think this is true? Can a dog with liver problem still be able to have raw diet? (the kangaroo has organs in it too which i read has copper? and bad for liver? :s)


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I have used the Northwest Naturals Bison just to give my PMR fed dogs more variety in the past. It has high meat content for a premade, all my dogs love it, and it's one of the more economical pre mades, and you can buy it in 25lb bulk cases. I also use this when I'm boating or camping where it's really sandy (Zailey horks her food if it has too much sand on it when she eats it, so I like to feed from a bowl in those cases)


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

A book I read just stressed how dangerous pre-made foods can be if they don't balance the fats right... which is most likely what got poor pup in this mess. Do you have time to home cook? If so, I'll tell you some books to go. I would really research a pre-made diet because you have no control over what's going into it, the quality going into it, and what their understanding of balanced is.... I think the guy who wrote the book I just read helped formulate Darwins... might check that out as he seems to have a good understanding of what a pet needs.


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

Sorry this is a bit off topic for this particular thread but still relevant I think...

Did you ever find out what type of houseplant she ingested? I know there are some that can cause liver damage and even liver failure.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Sheltielover25 said:


> A book I read just stressed how dangerous pre-made foods can be if they don't balance the fats right... *which is most likely what got poor pup in this mess*. Do you have time to home cook? If so, I'll tell you some books to go. I would really research a pre-made diet because you have no control over what's going into it, the quality going into it, and what their understanding of balanced is.... I think the guy who wrote the book I just read helped formulate Darwins... might check that out as he seems to have a good understanding of what a pet needs.


The cause may never be apparent as it could be any combination of age, genetics, diet, treats, consumption of a poisonous plant, environment or a myriad of unknown factors.

There may be some element of truth in what the author of the book is presenting in regard to fat. Two considerations would be 1) thousands of dogs being fed commercial raw diets in the US are showing no problems and 2) the fat percentage of food in Japan may be different than that produced in the US. FWIW, my raw fed dogs can tolerate more added fat than when they were being fed kibble.

OP is on the right track by feeding several small meals per day which allows the liver to slowly process the food. It is good to read that the dog is doing well.

I think Darwin's is having financial difficulty. Not sure if they have stopped manufacturing food.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Blue Ridge Beef is premade raw and it's all meat - no veggies/fillers. It comes in different proteins; also organs and tripe.


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

Gally said:


> Sorry this is a bit off topic for this particular thread but still relevant I think...
> 
> Did you ever find out what type of houseplant she ingested? I know there are some that can cause liver damage and even liver failure.


Yes it was a gumtree but that was back in March


----------

